# What's with all the bi girls?



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Have you noticed how many females there are who are either bi or have bi tendancies, or are open to experimenting? At my university it seems like 90% of the girls are either bi or open to it. hmmm. 

It's almost like its trendy. Do you think that if the majority of guys thought girl on girl was disgusting or a turn off and bi girls were less popular in general that there would still be as many? Maybe there would, just less would be open about it? 

If all of the sudden bi guys were "in" and praised do you think there would be a bunch of guys who act bisexual?


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Girl on girl=still feminine
Guy on guy=not masculine

guy on guy will never become super popular yo

in college thats when most people experiment anyhowz


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, a lot of girls say they're bisexual just to get male attention. They'll, maybe, kiss a girl or something, but I really doubt many of them would be willing to actually have sex with another girl. I don't think that counts as being bisexual. I don't think that the number of legitimate bisexuals has changed; it's just a ton of girls are doing it because they think it'll turn guys on.

And, yeah, I would say that if the same number of women thought male bisexuality was sexy, then there would be more men doing it. I can't say if it would be the same frequency of men; I have no way of knowing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> I would say that if the same number of women thought male bisexuality was sexy, then there would be more men doing it.


Hmmm, I really don't think so. What goes for girls doesn't necessarily go for guys. Guys who are genuinely straight won't try to do the guy-on-guy thing to impress any girl.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I can only speak for myself, but in my case I can say it definitely has nothing to do with trendiness or turning men on- sometimes I like males and sometimes I like females, it's as simple as that. I would put money on there being a lot more bi men than we know of, because they're embarrassed to admit it, so I think there might be something to your idea that more women are open because it's more accepted.

For myself, I'm just attracted to an individual. Their "plumbing" is irrelevant to me. I do prefer being physical with females but I've had heaps of crushes on guys. It's about the person.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

^just out of curiosity, would you be equally attracted to a transgendered person?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Sure, I don't see why not.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Woman's body = Beautiful. Plain and simple.
Man's body = Big, ugly, hairy, smelly. Who wants that?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What's with all the bi girls?*



PGVan said:


> Woman's body = Beautiful. Plain and simple.
> Man's body = *Big, ugly, hairy, smelly*. Who wants that?


I'm willing to bet that fits the description of some women too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's just trendy. Guys like it so chics will act it to get their attention :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What's with all the bi girls?*



PGVan said:


> Man's body = Big, ugly, hairy, smelly. *Who wants that?*


My gay brother. Though I think he prefers "cute" guys who don't smell. I've never asked him how much body hair he finds attractive.

He's called Dylan McDermott a "hottie" in the past.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: What's with all the bi girls?*



PGVan said:


> Woman's body = Beautiful. Plain and simple.
> Man's body = Big, ugly, hairy, smelly. Who wants that?


Neither statement is true.

I've known some really ugly women. I also find guys that are shorter than me and slender very hot. Hair has little to do with it.

As for the the current trend of girls saying they are bi, I think that this trend should be expanded to include guys.


----------



## theprimalmale (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys... Just assume they're all bi. Then it's not such a big deal, and they'll feel more comfortable exploring this part of themselves with you.

So pick your jaw up off the floor and just act like it's the most ordinary thing in the world.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Drella said:


> And, yeah, I would say that if the same number of women thought male bisexuality was sexy, then there would be more men doing it. I can't say if it would be the same frequency of men; I have no way of knowing.


I really don't think the vast majority of guys would go this far to attract women. Reason could be that guys can have other attributes that are at least as valued by women as sex appeal, like CONFIDENCE, a good sense of humor, an interesting personality, money, etc. Absolutely not to say that guys don't care about women's personalities. There's just much more emphasis on sex appeal in women.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

What's with all the people thinking they can dictate the sexuality of others? :con
I'm not surprised many women identify as bisexual or bicurious (though I highly doubt it's 90% overall), and not because it's "trendy."


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

archaic said:


> What's with all the people thinking they can dictate the sexuality of others? :con


What's with all the people who get offended whenever someone mentions sexual orientation? 
:lol this is fun. your turn again!

im not trying to label anyone. so if you think i am, dont think that anymore, then bite me in my feathered ***.



archaic said:


> I'm not surprised many women identify as bisexual or bicurious


 me either. if i was female i'd totally be lesbian.



archaic said:


> (though I highly doubt it's 90% overall), and not because it's "trendy."


I disagree. With you. Madame. 
There are allways going to be gay males, gay females, bisexuals, and everything in between no matter whats popular and whats not. Although I dont think all the girls who are bi or kinda bi or whatever you wanna say are genuine. If the general view of bisexual women was negative, I don't think there would be nearly as many girls who are. Not just because they'd be reluctant to say it, but just because people tend to follow the crowd and whats in. something like that. So there.



Drella said:


> Well, a lot of girls say they're bisexual just to get male attention. They'll, maybe, kiss a girl or something, but I really doubt many of them would be willing to actually have sex with another girl. I don't think that counts as being bisexual. I don't think that the number of legitimate bisexuals has changed; it's just a ton of girls are doing it because they think it'll turn guys on.


I agree with this.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've noticed this too, seems to be a lot of bi-sexual women, maybe they do it for the positive attention for guys, maybe they're genuinely attracted to other women, maybe some women just want to experiment...probably a combination of all those.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

emptybottle said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > And, yeah, I would say that if the same number of women thought male bisexuality was sexy, then there would be more men doing it. I can't say if it would be the same frequency of men; I have no way of knowing.
> ...


I never said they would. I just said that I think more men would be willing to try it or openly express it if the tables were turned.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I would not kiss a guy or have sex with another guy to get another girls attention. Ever.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: What's with all the bi girls?*



theprimalmale said:


> Guys... Just assume they're all bi. Then it's not such a big deal, and they'll feel more comfortable exploring this part of themselves with you.
> 
> So pick your jaw up off the floor and just act like it's the most ordinary thing in the world.


anyone remember when on the man show they asked all these women on the street to kiss and they did? then they said "this proves that all women are lesbians."

Who knows what the answer is. Is it that society is not only tolerant, but actually accepting of bisexuality in women so that more bi girls are coming out and expressing all their sexual urges? Are some of them "faking it"? Could there be peer pressure to pretend? Who's to say what "pretending" is? I know some people on this board are of the opinion that to be genuinely straight you have to be unable to do anything vaguely sexual with someone of the same sex without it being traumatizing! But most people are not as strict with the definition of "straight."


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Robert Heinlein (Science Fiction author born about 1909) had some pretty liberal views for an old man. Several of his books involved societies without sexual hangups. 

1. Skin should be seen but never noticed. Nudity is natural.
2. If 2 or more individuals past the age of consent want to be physically or emotionally involved, fine. That's their choice.
3. If an individual does not wish to be physically or emotionally involved with another, fine as well. That is also the individual's choice and people have to respect that. 
4. Marriage is an contract between individuals. Terms to be agreed upon by all individuals involved. Time limits may range from 3 days to 5 years with options to renew. Government and religion have nothing to do with it. 
5. Marriage is not to be limited to any specific quantities or genders. A group of 2 or more individuals may enter into a marriage. Terms to be agreed upon by all individuals involved. 
6. If individuals wish to mutually dissolve a marriage, fine. The marriage is dissolved and all parties leave with their own assets. They are not entitled to any ot the former spouse's assets nor will they receive any form of alimony or support. Any children as a result of said marriage are to be supported equally by all parents involved. Otherwise, the marriage is dissolved when the contract runs out, if not renewed.

For an old guy born in a conservative time, he had some pretty good ideas.

Sexuality is up to the individual. We are slowly moving toward a time where people will not have to hide who they are or who they care for. 50 years ago two women would not have kissed lip to lip in a movie. A peck on the cheek perhaps, as a form of greeting, but never a passionate kiss. In our society it is easier for women to show their emotions. It is a simple step from showing an emotion to expressing affection for another individual. Men on the other hand are taught from an early age to hide their feelings. Has anyone heard someone tell a 5 year old boy, "Big boys don't cry"? Two "guys" can't even hug properly. The must do the "guy hug". Shake hands, step together with their right hands inbetween maintaining body separation,heads turned away, left hand around the shoulders, pat twice.

Are there more Bi-girls out there? I don't think so. I think it's just becoming more acceptable to express that side of an individual's psyche. Are there some who are doing it just for the attention? Of course. Are there guys willing to do the same thing? Yes. About 25% of the guys doing gay porn profess to be straight. When asked why they do it, the usual answer is that gay porn pays about 3 times as much.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Shauna- you shouldnt feel ashamed. you are what you are. 
the people that should be ashamed are the ones who use their sexuality to impress others, not themselves.



Amocholes said:


> About 25% of the guys doing gay porn profess to be straight. When asked why they do it, the usual answer is that gay porn pays about 3 times as much.


damn, really? even regular porn stars are filthy rich.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............................................

jk

that would make for a funny conversation at the dinner table with your wife, kids, and the neighbors.

"your house is amazing! you must be rich! what do you do for a living?"

"I bang other guys"


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol 

"*Awkward silence*

Jeez, it's getting late....No, no, don't get up, we'll show ourselves out........"


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > What's with all the people thinking they can dictate the sexuality of others? :con
> ...


What's with all the people putting words in my mouth? :b I never said I was offended, it's just something I've heard very often with regard to bisexual or bicurious women. I think there's a really quick assumption that they're doing it for men. I know there are plenty of women who kiss other women explicitly for the attention, but I don't doubt they're in the minority. And like Amocho said, it's probably more noticeable because of how it's become a little more socially accepted than non-heteronormative male sexuality (I think much of that has to do with lots of guys finding it hot and assuming they can get in on it, so it's ok as long as they can cling to that fantasy; i.e. it's not a real relationship).



Scrub Ducky said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > (though I highly doubt it's 90% overall), and not because it's "trendy."
> ...


I meant that the number of people who _identify_ as bisexual is not that high because of many reservations people have about straying from heterosexuality as their marker. Trends are not going to shape anyone's actual sexuality because they're still going to be attracted to whom they're attracted. More people might realize that they are open to being with different kinds of people as it becomes more accepted, but I don't think actual bisexuality (or any other sexuality, for that matter) is something that relates to trends.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

my gf is bi, i haven't realy thought about it much though. I tease her somtimes, ask her if she thinks some girls are hot, if she likes some girls boobs and **** lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think female bisexuality has become a trend in our society. proof that theres a god?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

blame it on Girls Gone Wild.


----------

